# New arrival!!!!



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Hi all,
Yesterday was a busy day, i went to go get more goat maths
What do ya think of her? Any name suggestions are welcomed!:cooldude:


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

I LOVE her!!!:inlove::inlove:


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

:cooldude:


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Spades said:


> I LOVE her!!!:inlove::inlove:


You were right about her pretty coloring!!!! She is super pretty!!!!!
Btw, I love you sideways picture!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

healthyishappy said:


> You were right about her pretty coloring!!!! She is super pretty!!!!!
> Btw, I love you sideways picture!


Any name ideas?


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Spades said:


> Any name ideas?


You goat! Is my best idea!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Really, besides brownie or fudge I cant think of anything!!!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

healthyishappy said:


> brownie or fudge


Great names but we had cows named that


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Spades said:


> Great names but we had cows named that


Hmmmm................ no help then!!!!!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Got more names!

Latte
Mocha
Coffee
Cocoa
Brownie
Amber
Cinnamon
Caramel
Sandy
Toffee


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

healthyishappy said:


> Mocha





healthyishappy said:


> Cocoa





healthyishappy said:


> Brownie





healthyishappy said:


> Caramel


These are all cow names


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Spades said:


> These are all cow names


My goodness!!!!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

healthyishappy said:


> Got more names!
> 
> Latte
> Mocha
> ...


What did ya do look them up??!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Spades said:


> What did ya do look them up??!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yep!!!!!
And btw you quoted the name caramel twice


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Maple.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

She is very pretty and looks Moonspotted! So how about Moonflower, Luna, Stella, Celeste, Auriga, or Norma? Now I've gotten off on a Constellation theme!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> She is very pretty and looks Moonspotted! So how about Moonflower, Luna, Stella, Celeste, Auriga, or Norma? Now I've gotten off on a Constellation theme!





KST Goat Farm said:


> Maple.


Love them!!!!!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Brownie! :heehee:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute and so many good name suggestions.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

KST Goat Farm said:


> Maple.


Hahaha YES! That was my thought too.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

She is pretty. 

Names:
Raspberry
Strawberry
Rose


----------

